# Eastwood plasma cutter?



## bnew17 (Jul 17, 2012)

Is anybody familiar with Eastwood welding products? Ive been eyeing their 110/220 v plasma cutter. Its on sale right now for $599 and has excellent reviews. I need something that will cut through 1/4" steel. The price tag on the Hobarts, Millers, and Lincoln plasmas is too much for me.


----------



## Shug (Jul 17, 2012)

I've never used theirs but I can tell you that Eastwood is a "stand up company" I have never had a problem with their products


----------



## bnew17 (Jul 18, 2012)

Shug said:


> I've never used theirs but I can tell you that Eastwood is a "stand up company" I have never had a problem with their products



Shug, i have been doign alot of research on this product and i have yet to find a review from a person who HAS the cutter that isnt pleased with it...however there are less than favorable reviews on it as well but they are from people who have more high end cutters like Miller, Therms, etc,,,that advise to spend the extra money. 

The cutter comes with a 3 year warranty, no questions asked, and from what ive read so far from actual Eastwood customers they are a "stand up company" like you said.


----------



## Shug (Jul 18, 2012)

If you use it for what it was intended, hobby work, cutting body panels and the like you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## bnew17 (Jul 18, 2012)

Shug said:


> If you use it for what it was intended, hobby work, cutting body panels and the like you shouldn't have any problems.



I will only be using it to build bbq smokers, cutting steel plate/pipe, stuff like that.


----------



## Gaducker (Jul 20, 2012)

If its advertised for a quarter inch max cut dont count on a clean cut at that max plate size and I use almost all quarter inch and thicker on big smokers.  I use a hyperthem 1000  hypermax. That unit will get it done cleanly up to 3/4 of an inch.  it will cut one inch but not like butter.


----------



## Dusty Roads (Sep 13, 2012)

*Hobart with air compressor*

I see Hobart(Tractor Supply,etc) has built-in air compressors.


----------



## dan87 (Oct 8, 2012)

Did you get the Eastwood in the end? If so how is it?


----------

